# History of Sovereign Grace Baptists



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2008)

JS Mack Library - Fundamentalism File


Does this look accurate.


----------



## Iconoclast (Nov 2, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> JS Mack Library - Fundamentalism File
> 
> 
> Does this look accurate.



Pergamum,
It does seem somewhat accurate in the broad scheme of things. The framework of what is written here as far as a timeline seems accurate.
I cannot say for certain on how accurate some of the specific details are.
Many of the pastors named were prominent and their preaching and leadership was sought after .


----------



## refbaptdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Pergamum,

There is a theological difference between Reformed Baptists and Sovereign Grace Baptists.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2008)

refbaptdude said:


> Pergamum,
> 
> There is a theological difference between Reformed Baptists and Sovereign Grace Baptists.



I would imagine that Pergamum is aware of the differences but is wanting to know if the article is accurate in general. I don't have time right now to pore over the article in detail, but it appears to be more or less accurate in describing the postwar resurgence of Calvinism among Baptists in the USA and the different forms that has taken. The article is from BJU and has a different aim than we would, namely whether or not RB or SG Baptists are fundamentalists. 

The theological difference usually most clearly seen over disagreements on the 4th Commandment. Some but certainly not all Sovereign Grace Baptists identify with the anabaptists to some extent although they wouldn't agree with them 100%. Most of the Sovereign Grace Baptists I have known have been amil and favor a plurality of elders but there are exceptions. More recently some in SG circles have advanced a view of Rom. 7 and sanctification that appears to differ from the historic Reformed view.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> refbaptdude said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum,
> ...



And Sovereign Grace people tend to be NCT. They usually deny the Covenant of Works and don't usually like the distinction known as the Covenant of Grace. They overemphasize the New Covenant also.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

refbaptdude said:


> Pergamum,
> 
> There is a theological difference between Reformed Baptists and Sovereign Grace Baptists.



Thanks. Yes, the author seems to make us originate from the same Ashland tree. We both have a "common ancestor" I guess, but I run with folks who like to be associated with Rolfe Barnard but not Don Fortner, saying that the Ashland branch turned Antinomian (of course many of these themselves are now coming out strong for New Covenant Theology).



I would have liked the author to have given more historical detail after Ashland.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> refbaptdude said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum,
> ...





I do hope you have some time later. Out of all the PBers I think you know most closely the folks that I run with.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 3, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> refbaptdude said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum,
> ...





I do hope you have some time later. Out of all the PBers I think you know most closely the folks that I run with and you can understand why this article intrigues me.

I am a church in The Sovereign Grace Baptist Fellowship and much of my support comes from them (Sovereign Grace Baptist Fellowship this website has a pic of my church on first page). They are calvinistic, Baptist, believe in the law and are not NCT or antinomian, but many others churches that I fellowship with are.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 4, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > refbaptdude said:
> ...



It is hard to really narrow them down since many "Sovereign Grace" Baptists are averse to confessions and creeds. Because of my temporary change to Presbyterianism 3 years ago it's been about 3-4 years since I've been involved in those circles. I have met some who are dispensational, others who are NCT and others who hold to more Reformed beliefs. 

I never talked to him about it the two times I met him but, as you noted, I understand brother. Moore believes in one covenant, two administrations and is therefore not NCT. I also viewed a website of a church that I was familiar with from a Bible Camp a few years ago and was surprised that it looked a lot more Reformed than I thought it would, although I don't know if it would qualify as "Reformed Baptist."


----------

